# I just hate being new :)



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, my name is Dixie, well.. that is my nickname anyways.... my real name is Dawn, but just about the only people that call me that is family members!

I am 37 years old, from Dallas, and spend most of my time cooking up new Halloween props to build with my husband Jayson. This year will be our 4th haunt, and we are slowly building up to the bigger and more interesting props. He loves to do the mechanical stuff, and lighting, making huge monsters, things like that... I am more of the "ambiance" girl, doing the graves, candles, boarded windows, yanno.. the stuff that doesnt really get noticed, but would be missed if it were not there. Oh, and I love papier mache and painting just about anything.

I'm always looking to meet new people, and see different perspectives on haunts, props, and anything related to that one day in October.

I look forward to getting to know some new faces!

Speaking of faces, I know I have no avatar... I haven't figured out which act of congress lets me upload a picture, so after I pass that exam, I will get one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here Dixie.
I think you'll fit right in.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello Dixie! Always glad to see a fellow Texan.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks you guys! Forgive me for not knowing the proper way to address you - I haven't hung around enough to know the shortened versions, LOL.... FE just didn't seem like what you would go by... but now Spooky, I can figure out!

Oh, and I just figured out why I can't do anything, I need to be a post whore for the next 4 or 5 posts, then I can have my picture avi. 

See, I'll get it! Hehe, nice to meet you.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

SpookySam said:


> Hello Dixie! Always glad to see a fellow Texan.


X2


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Trust me, I'm glad to see you Texans too.... sometimes, it feels like the hubby and I are the only ones in my little town (just outside Dallas) that even knows Halloween is IN October!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Dixie said:


> Thanks you guys! Forgive me for not knowing the proper way to address you - I haven't hung around enough to know the shortened versions, LOL.... FE just didn't seem like what you would go by... !


FE, Jeff... He answers to anything! 

Welcome aboard! There are lots of talented folks here and we all love sharing ideas. Have a look around and just start posting away.

Oh, and we'd love to see pictures of your haunt!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Dixie! I'm originally from Texas (born in Fort Worth).


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome Dixie!! ....We want to see your stuff...er I mean pics..


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi ya dixie --welcome ---got some pics of the haunt--we love pics


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dixie!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome Dixie you will love this group.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Trust me, I'm glad to see you Texans too.... sometimes, it feels like the hubby and I are the only ones in my little town (just outside Dallas) that even knows Halloween is IN October!


i know exactly what you mean, i live in San Antonio and its real hard to find other texans around!

welcome to the forum and you can call me Amy :lolkin:


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party Dixie... we were all new once!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings Dixie and welcome to a great forum!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to the best little hauntforum on the net. 

Well, ya got 7 posts now, so you can do an avatar.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

YO! me love haunt pics too! Post em!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome Dixie, great people here, you will like it


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome Dixie!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Dixie! You will like it here the people are nice and very helpful.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome. kick off your shoes and make yourself at home


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you all so very much for the kind welcome.... apparently my hubby joined today, and beat me to some of our pictures, so you can see a few of him in his thread... (his name is Jaybo).

Anyways, I really appreciate it, yall are great


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Dixie, better off being "new" than " pre-owned" lol


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Dixie and welcome to the forum. I'm just a couple hours up I-35 from you. We'll have to do a make and take this year with so many Texans coming on board. Think you'll like it here. I know we love fresh brains to pick.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Dixie.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome.....you will love it here!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome !!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Dixie....welcome to HauntForum


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Dixie..


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Dixie, Jaybo mate, looks likes yous two make good stuff!! keep it up!


----------

